# Mecha Crusade  - 1 more pilot wanted + talk of increasing both sides' starting level



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2002)

This is the recruitment for the mecha team opposing those in the other thread. In essence these are the bad guys, but though they're on the other team doesn't mean they have to be bad people. This team will be composed of 6 people, just like the other team, and will have exactly the same details for character creation, budget points, stat points and the like. The Earth team may get more money though seeing as they're, well, on Earth, but that those details are up to Creamsteak.

Anyway those who wanted to get into the other game but didn't(Uriel Fire of Heaven, Lichtenhart, Sparrowhawk, Jemal, Kalanyr) will be given preference if they want to get in on this deal.

Make characters using the guidelines given to the other Mecha game then you can make any modifications you need to should anything come up. In other words be prepared to change things. Brief histories would be nice as well, not that long ones aren't bad.

Edit: Post your characters here and edit as needed, when they don't need any further editing I'll open a thread to put the finished characters in.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 8, 2002)

YAY! finally! 

I'd love to be a smart hero/engineer guy. He just don't care about politics, he's here because he's the best with machines, and mecha are the best.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm in.  (And this time I've got access to d20 Modern stats).  I'll start working up a character.  Should have him posted within 24  hours.

EDIT: I'll be using the Wing Captain advanced class from the Polyhedron mag with the mech stuff.  I read that that would be the 'captain' if there was one, And I love being leader. hehehe.
(If the other Players don't have a problem with following my leadership)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2002)

Good to hear! I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 8, 2002)

If there is still an opening, I would like in.......


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 8, 2002)

Count me in.

Edit - Do we use the same character creation rules as the other team ?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

That's what the guy said in the first post. Meaning (Correct me if I'm wrong)

4th level, 32 stat points, 15,500 BP for Mecha.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 8, 2002)

Do we want Metabot Capability or not here ? I don't mind one way or the other.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 8, 2002)

And question 2: Can you take Kestrel Wings twice to improve maneuvrability 2 grades ?


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *And question 2: Can you take Kestrel Wings twice to improve maneuvrability 2 grades ? *




Nope.  That answer is based solely on the slot required.  Kestrel wings must be placed in a Back slot, and Large and Huge mecha only have one Back slot.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

Actually it says Back or Shoulders. Which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

I'd side with Kal on that. I don't see any problem with picturing a mech with two pairs of wings to give it added control...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 9, 2002)

The only problem I can see with this is than with the right selection of flight gear and classes, you could end up with better than perfect manuverability...


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

*Chuckle* I know . 2x Kestrel Wings, Mecha Ace 7, Thruster Boots and Improved Maneurability Feat, but my guess is that you'd probably sell one of the Wings at this point, being just so darn good you don't need them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

Better than Perfect... now that's something to strive for .


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

HEHE.  Amen to the perfection thing.  OH, and btw, I've been thinking about my leader thing.  I could instead make one heckuva mecha ace, if anyone else wants to be the leader.

As to the Medabot thing, I don't really care, but my first instinct is not unless we have someone with the medabot leader feet.  We should all vote

(Personally, I've got a kick-but one without medabot, but if we decide to do the meda, i can re-arrange)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

I have the points for a Metabot set aside but I can switch em out for something else if we decide not to. I think Lichtenhart also has metabot capabilities, but since the Wing Captain normally has the Metabot Leader feat this may not work out.  

I've got a Mecha Ace ready to go.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 9, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *I've got a Mecha Ace ready to go. *




Post the stats, then. We've shown you ours, you show us yours. The stats, I mean  

Lil' Bear


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

If you insist:

Thomas Jacobs
Male Human Fast Hero 3 / Mecha Ace 1
HD 3d8+1d10+8  (hp 36)
Init +3 (+3 Dex)
Spd 30ft
AC 18 (19 melee) (+3 Dex, +5 Defense,(+1 Defensive Martial Arts melee))
Attacks: Melee non-lethal punch, +4 ; Ranged (Dunno yet)
Damage: Non-Lethal punch: 1d3+2
Reputation 2
Al: Moral Philosophy (Good),Ethical Philosophy (Chaos), Organisation (Earth Military)
Action Points 25 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2
Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.

Skills (28 Points (First (Fast)) + 14 (Fast)  + 7 (Mecha Ace)) (49)
Drive 7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) = +10
Knowledge (Mecha)  7 (Ranks) + 2 (Int) = +9
Navigation  7 (Ranks) + 2 (Int) = +9 
Pilot  7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) + 1 (Occupation) = +11
Speak/Read/Write English (native)
Profession 7 (Ranks) = +7
Sleight of Hand 7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) = +10
Tumble 7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) = +10

Feats: 1st: Mecha Operation, Human: Mecha Weapons Proficiency, 3rd: Improved Maneuverabilty
Class Feats:  Fast: Defensive Martial Arts, Simple Weapons Proficiency
Occuptation Feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency

Class Features:
Talent (Fast): Evasion
Talent (Fast): Uncanny Dodge 1
Mecha Dodge

Occupation: Military
Skills: Navigation, Pilot

Wealth: +14 (+7 rolled, +1 occupation, +1 Profession,+5 Level ups)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Ya know, if we do get the full 6 people here, I'm thinking we could have 4 of them go medabot (With the WingCaptain, which I WILL be if we decide to go medabot).  The other 2 could be like aids or something (The best ranged attackers), and back up the main guy.  

Otherwise, I'ld just suggest all of us do the best 'normal' mech we can.  What's everyone think?

OH, btw, where are we posting the characters?  Here or is there another thread?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

*Samurai-Mk1a "Katana"*
Large Duralloy Mecha  3,000 BP
Structural Abilities
Way of a Thousand Ghosts (Stealth Kit) 500 BP 
Metabot Capabilities  1500 BP

Slot:
Helmet: Pilot 1 
Angel Wings (K-2E Kestrel maneuver wings) : Shoulders 1000 BP
PlasKatana (H42a Excalibur energy sword): Right Arm 4,200 BP
Empty: Left Arm
Torsoilot 2
Stability Fins(K-2E Kestrel maneuver wings) : Back      1000 BP
DragonFire Boots (D-8 Delta thrusters) : Boots  4000 BP
Total: 15200 + 350 BP Spare = 15,500 Budget


Male Large Mecha-Enhanced Human Fast Hero 3/Mecha Ace 1 
HD 3d8+1d10+8+100  (hp 136) (Hardness 15)
Init +3 (+3 Dex)
Spd 12m, Fly 60m (Perfect) ;
AC 25 (26 melee) (+3 Dex, +5 Defense, -1 Size, +2 Mecha Dodge,+6 Duralloy,(+1 Defensive Martial Arts melee))
Attacks: Melee Slam, +8 ; or Melee PlasKatana +11  
Damage: Slam 1d8+6; PlasKatana 4d6+9 (Half Regular, Half Plasma)
Reputation 2
Al: Moral Philosophy (Good),Ethical Philosophy (Chaos), Organisation (Earth Military)
Action Points 25 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2
Str 22, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.

Skills (28 Points (First (Fast)) + 14 (Fast)  + 7 (Mecha Ace)) (49)
Drive 7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) = +10
Knowledge (Mecha)  7 (Ranks) + 2 (Int) = +9
Navigation  7 (Ranks) + 2 (Int) = +9 
Pilot  7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) + 1 (Occupation) = +11
Speak/Read/Write English (native)
Profession 7 (Ranks) = +7
Sleight of Hand 7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) = +10
Tumble 7 (Ranks) + 3 (Dex) = +10
Hide: -4 (Size) + 10 (Circumstance) +3 (Dex) = +9 
Move Silently: +10 (Circumstance) + 3 (Dex) = +13 
Feats: 1st: Mecha Operation, Human: Mecha Weapons Proficiency, 3rd: Improved Maneuverabilty
Class Feats:  Fast: Defensive Martial Arts, Simple Weapons Proficiency


Class Features:
Talent (Fast): Evasion
Talent (Fast): Uncanny Dodge 1
Mecha Dodge


(If we decide not to go Metabot, I'll upgrade my frame somewhat)


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'd side with Kal on that. I don't see any problem with picturing a mech with two pairs of wings to give it added control... *




Well, now that I look again, Kal is right, back or shoulders.

NOOOOOO!!!!  I MUST BE THE MOST MANUEVERABLE!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll open a thread in Rogue's Gallery for when your certain about your characters.

So far we have - Lichtenhart, Jemal, DarwinofMind and Kalanyr. Sollir might be joining you but I've only been told of that in chat and he hasn't posted here yet.

Good to have you guys in!


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Kal, I really dig the way you named your components.  Good stuff.

But darn you and your perfect maneuverabilty!!!  Your character is eerily similar to mine, including the Improved Maneuverabilty , and we both have the Delta boots, but you've got those darn double Kestral wings.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

By the way, The Opposition group will be fighting in South Africa for the first mission. Jarval's group will be fighting in the Martian Deserts near Red City, one of the Capital areas...

Festy's Group may want to outfit for Jungle Combat if they have any questions about what would be good gear to pick out.

Jarval's Group may want to outfit for Urban Combat and Desert Recon.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *  Your character is eerily similar to mine, including the Improved Maneuverabilty , and we both have the Delta boots, but you've got those darn double Kestral wings.   *




I noticed when I was looking through how similar they were. If it makes you feel better I have the ranged combat capability of a snail.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Well, I can't post my actual character until we've decided meda/no meda.  (I'll be fast/mecha ace if no meda, or charismatic/wing captain if meda).  Either way though, here's my mecha. (2 structural options, depending on whether we're going medabot or not)


JC-9 "Eagle"

EITHER: Large Neovulcanium Mecha with Basic Transform and Join with medabot
 OR
Large Durralloy mecha with Basic Transform and Chameleon Coating: 8000 BP

Hardness: 20 or 15  Extra HP: 100
Str+8, -1 attack, -1 defense, base speed 12 m, reach 4m, 2 forms (Fight and Flight)

Form 1 (Fight)
Helmet: Pilot1
Torso: Pilot2
Back: Ammo bay w/12 rounds (1020 BP)
Shoulders: Ammo bay w/15 rounds (1275 BP)
R.Arm: Mk.1 Warpath Recoilless Rifle (4170 BP)
L.Arm: Mk.7b Oracle targeting system (1000 BP)
Boots: 

MOVEMENT: 12 Meters

OR: 

Form 2 (Flight)

Helmet: Pilot1
Torso: Pilot2
Back: Kestrel Wings (1000 BP)
Shoulders: Kestrel Wings (1000 BP)
R.Arm: HV-5 Haven Escape Pod (750 BP)
L.Arm: 
Boots: D-8 Delta Thrusters (4000 BP)

Fly Speed: 60 (Good)


Total bp: 15,465(Fight mode), 14,750(Flight mode)

OOC: Love transform!


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I noticed when I was looking through how similar they were. If it makes you feel better I have the ranged combat capability of a snail. *




Thanks!!  That does make me feel better!!


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

So far we seem to have 3 people willing to go MetaBot (Lichtenhart,myself and Jemal), so who designs the MetaBot ? I can think of a few different builds depending on how many mechas we have. 

As it stands the following number of mecha's yield this many build points: 
3 Mechas 37320 
4 Mechas  49760 
5 Mechas 62200
6 Mechas 74640


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Actually, the polyhedron says 80% of the total combined build points (15,500 BP X .8 = 12,400 BP per mecha.)
Table should be like this:
3 Mechas = 37,200 BP
4 Mechas = 49,600 BP
5 Mechas = 62,000 BP
6 Mechas = 74,400 BP
(Sorry it lowers the Bp, but I'm a stickler for rules even when I'm not DMing)

As to Who designs it, Why doesn't EVERYONE who will be part of it make one, and then we'll choose one as the 'basic' bot, and all make suggestions as to what we should change on it.  (Remember, it doesn't have to have ANYTHING in common with any of the bots who make it up, so we can make completely different concepts based on doing other stuff with the smaller bots.)

The only thing we HAVE to have is 1 cockpit (2 spaces) for the pilot, and an aditional 1 space co-pilot Cockpit for each other pilot.  
As the wingcaptain, I'll be in one of the secondary cockpits, so that I can use my leadership skills to best ability directing you guys.

BTW, I know the polyhedron says a co-pilot cockpit takes 3 spaces, but when the other group was talking about this, the DM said to change it to 1 space cuz it makes more sense.


First things first, though.  We have to decide WHO will be in on the Medabot.  We already have the prerequisite 3, but Garyh, and darwinofmind haven't responded about it yet, and we're not sure who's going to be the 6th person.

I'ld suggest that the 3 of us make a medabot (If they wanna join in, we can add-on the extra BP.
OR, they can make a medabot of their own so we'ld have 2 medabots.
OR they could leave theirs as normal mechs to back up the big guy, or cover, or sneak around where bigger mechs couldn't go, etc.

IT's up to them, but we've got enough to start it allready.
37,200BP and it has to be gargantuan sized.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

Ah I see, I added the mechas up as 15,550. Oops.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

And Jemal, I think since you have the Metabot leader feat you should be the one to pilot the metabot, I can't (I can maneuver good and stuff but I can't lead a metabot).

Edit- Alsoo judging by the swarm the ruling was that pilots and copilots each take up 2 slots. The Dimension Knight Mecha supports this.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Good point.  I'm going to bed now, though.  Will post my character tommorow (Hopefully we'll have the Medabot thing figured out with regards to the other PCs by then, too.)


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *BTW, I know the polyhedron says a co-pilot cockpit takes 3 spaces, but when the other group was talking about this, the DM said to change it to 1 space cuz it makes more sense.
> 
> First things first, though.  We have to decide WHO will be in on the Medabot.  We already have the prerequisite 3, but Garyh, and darwinofmind haven't responded about it yet, and we're not sure who's going to be the 6th person.*




As has been noted, the copliot cockpit takes up two slots.

As for me, I'm actually playing in the Colony game, not your Earth game.  I'm just hanging out over here giving what advice I can, trying to speed you guys up so we can all get started.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm willing to be in the metabot, or not, either way doesn't matter that much to me.      

I'll post my character in a few hours here.    The rules for the first game listed Psi, so I'm going to play a Earth Union registered telepath.


OK, my character is finished and posted in the Rogue's Gallery thread. http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32977


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 9, 2002)

hmm my edit didn't bump the thread, so bump


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

So far that's me(Jemal), Darwinofmind, Kalanyr, and Lichtenhart are in, and all willing to be medabot.  We need 2 more peeps.. Any takers?

Also, I'm not gonna take any levels in Wing Captain, b/c quite frankly, it's not worth it till much higher level.  I will be taking medabot leader, however, so here's what I propose:
I'll handle the big melee weapon of our mech (If any), and my mecha tactician/medabot leader feats will give each of you a +2 to hit with your ranged weapons.  Sound good?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds good to me. 

Hey Festy could you change the name of this post to 2 more people need or something ?


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Dec 10, 2002)

Drat!  Missed the boat (starship?) again.  This is what happens when I'm without internet for a few days.  *sigh*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2002)

Still room for people, you're very welcome to join in Sparrowhawk.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Dec 10, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Still room for people, you're very welcome to join in Sparrowhawk. *




*Yay!*



I'll post character ideas as soon as I have time; probably tomorrow.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

Woot! We only need 1 more player now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2002)

Lichtenhart stated something along the lines of prefering to start at level 8. I'm not sure if I've made the public statement, but I think this game would be best if we played with a limited time slot. I say that we run 4 full missions, and for the most part people seem to support that limitation. After every complete mission I planned on awarding each group that finished all objectives 2 levels, and those that didn't finish them all a single level.

That would make the game-stretch levels 8-16, and I'm curious about the general concensus on the matter?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm good with either, though admittedly I do kinda like the 8th-16th idea a bit better.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

Is there somewhere in Mecha Crusade where it says Hardness doesn't apply to the various Energy types ? It seems to cost you extra for weapons that deal special damage types, but since by default hardness applies against energy damage, this seems to be a little weird. 

Also, IMO Melee weapons cost too much compared to ranged weapons, you seem to pay about 800 BP for what on average is 2 or 3 extra dice of damage from strength and enhancement, and the privelege of closing to close range, in the smaller mecha's.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't mind if people want to start at 8th lvl, just means stuff will have to modified some. On the subject of melee weapons that wouldn't be my area of expertise, though I will read up on it to get my own opinion.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

One thing about shifting to level 8 - I assume that'd mean level 8 BP too.

I spent a lot of time on my mecha, darnit!!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

I wouldn't mind lvl 8, but wouldn't leveling up to 8 mean both teams would have to redo their entire structures?  It would add 4 levels, and about 10-12 Thousand BP for each mecha.... We'ld basically have to do character + mecha creation all over.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't mind lvl 8, but wouldn't leveling up to 8 mean both teams would have to redo their entire structures?  It would add 4 levels, and about 10-12 Thousand BP for each mecha.... We'ld basically have to do character + mecha creation all over. *




Exaclty my problem with the idea.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm in agreement with garyh and Jemal, we put alot of work into our characters the way that they are and it seems like a complete waste of time to have to do that all over again. I'll do it, but I'm not happy about it. When did this initial conversation about changing levels take place anyway? I thought I was paying attention to the thread, did I miss something?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 11, 2002)

While I think starting at 8th level would probably be more fun, it seems like ALOT of work and no one seems to like the idea.   So I'm kinda agasint that.

However I do like the idea of awarding levels rather than  XP, online games seem to go so very slow as it is, this would make things seem faster.


An issue I wanted to address, how will Dice Rolling be handled.    As a veteran of the Iconic Adventure I really felt it best that the DM handle the dice rolling, but this causes problems in Modenr due to the fact that you can spent action points after the dice roll but before the DM says if you succeed or fail.     While limiting Action points to before the dice roll would fix this problem, It would make action points much less useful.

What's everyone else think?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

As to when, someone mentioned it in chat, Lichtenhart I think, the reason is simply because since this finishes at 12th level you never get to finish a class you take at 3rd level which seemed unsatisfying.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm not of an opinion on the matter. Seems that the vocal majority is against changing the level. Though I will say, after my 5th mech design I've become very fast about building them myself.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

I'ld like to say that I wasn't actually AGAINST the idea, I was just pointing out some of the problems.  Levelling up and making a new mech would be easy enough for me, if the others want to do it.  I don't personally care either way.

As to action points and DM dice rolling, how's this:
When you tell the DM your action, state ooc something like "If I fail I'll use action points to succeed, b/c this is something my character knows he/she must do!"
And trust the DM to use their judgement as to wether you would use the # of action points required.
(Ie if the role is 20 points off or something, you probly would't use up the needed 4-10 action points, would you?)
OR you can just tell him "If I fail I'll use action points, as long as I could succeed without using more than X points."  that lets YOU decide when to use them, and how many.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 11, 2002)

darn, i'm really behide on everything today. 

I'm ok with uping our levels to what ever you guys want.


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi,
If there is a space still free I wouldn't mind filling it. I'm not sure wha I'll be like as this will be my first time doing something like this. I alo only have the SRD although I will hopefully be getting D20 Modern soon.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2002)

How about this: We run the first mission at 4th level, showing the early stages of the war, using the character's relative lack of experience to emphasise the newness of mechas as weapons of war, then have something of a steep jump in levels to the next mission?  Or perhaps we could just jump everyone four levels between missions?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 11, 2002)

Err, crappy double post.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 11, 2002)

> I'm ok with uping our levels to what ever you guys want.




or not depending on what the majority decides.

I think letting the DM handle rolls is best, and we can just make the notation on the use of AP.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2002)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> *An issue I wanted to address, how will Dice Rolling be handled.    As a veteran of the Iconic Adventure I really felt it best that the DM handle the dice rolling, but this causes problems in Modenr due to the fact that you can spent action points after the dice roll but before the DM says if you succeed or fail.     While limiting Action points to before the dice roll would fix this problem, It would make action points much less useful.*




In general, I've found it better for the DM to make the dice rolls.  It avoids the other players looking suspiciously at your natural 20   I know it reduces the value of APs somewhat, but I think I've got a solution: For any action that you want to spend an AP on, just put (AP) after it.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 11, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *How about this: We run the first mission at 4th level, showing the early stages of the war, using the character's relative lack of experience to emphasise the newness of mechas as weapons of war, then have something of a steep jump in levels to the next mission?  Or perhaps we could just jump everyone four levels between missions? *




Aw hell  If everybody wants to jump this thing up to 8th or whatever level, I don't really care. I'm not thrilled, but I'm not gonna put a kibosh on it either. Just let me know, so I can get to work on the character and mecha. I'd rather start at 8th level if we're going to, than to jump 4 levels in one mission.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

1. dice rolling/AP, I think we've got that covered fairly good so far.

2. As to the level issue, seems to me we've got 3 choices:
A) Start at lvl 8, changing characters accordingly
B) Stay the way we are, level up normally
C) Start lvl 4, like we are, but lvl up to 8 after first mission.

I say we each vote for one of these, then whichever has the most votes is what we'll do.

I personally don't really care, but I like higher levels, so I'll vote A


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 12, 2002)

A) has my vote.  Though I don't mind C either.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd like to say I didn't want to cause problems to anyone, or force anyone to change their PCs or their mecha. I'm in kinda trouble puttting my concept into stats, and I can see what I would say to someone forcing me to restart from scratch. It's not really a problem to me, I just like mid-levels gaming more than low-levels, and thought at the end we could feel we are just dropping characters we'd like to go on. I'm for playing at the level CS, Jarval and Festy say it's more fun, I just think it could be nice a little higher.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

No opinion. It's going to be a few more days before I feel confident to start the mission briefing for the commanders, so you still have time.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

I prefer to stick with a 4th level start, but would be okay with a 4 level jump after the first mission.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 12, 2002)

Also welcome Gilthalas you're in.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 12, 2002)

I vote c


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd be good with C too, by the time we finish the first mission i'll have more free time and won't mind such an extencive leveling.


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi,
Yay I don't mind what level we start at although I wouldn't ind starting at 4 and leveling up to 8 after that. I'll probaly not get my character finished until we have decided what level we will start at.
Thanks


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

I guess that finalizes this decision. Though I think that we do have a 4th option.

We could start at 4, and award 2 levels after every mission +1 level if all objectives were accomplished successfully. That would mean the maximum would be level 16, but it wouldn't be quite as extreme as starting at level 8 or moving up 4 levels at a time.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I guess that finalizes this decision. Though I think that we do have a 4th option.
> 
> We could start at 4, and award 2 levels after every mission +1 level if all objectives were accomplished successfully. That would mean the maximum would be level 16, but it wouldn't be quite as extreme as starting at level 8 or moving up 4 levels at a time. *




CS, you're a genius.  That idea is perfect!!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

Creamsteak, m'mate, yer bloody brilliant!
All in favour
AYE


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 12, 2002)

Sure!


----------



## Mirth (Dec 12, 2002)

creamsteak,

You're a piece of meat I can get behind!

_Wait, that didn't sound right..._

Um ... sounds good to me


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

*Afterall, I'm an evil genius...*


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2002)

Good work CS, looks like you've got everyone's vote


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

So if we're staying at level 4 then, should we start working on the Medabot?  And how many people are gonna be in on it?  All 6 of us?  Or just some?  OR are we gonna make 2 medabots? 

1 thing I wanted to point out about the medabots:
you only need 3 mechs, and it's actually more efficient to just have 3 in a medabot.  Each mecha pilot needs 2 spaces for their pilot. With 3 people, that's 6 slots.  You also need to devote BP and slots to 1 weapon each, and if able, a targeting system for each of said weapons.  With 3 is where you get the best ratio of BP to people/weapons.

So what's everyone else think?  OH, and who all is IN this game on the earth team?

BTW, CS, you may be a Genius, but wanna know why I'M THE LEADER?  B/c I'm a...

SUPER VILLAIN
http://www.mutedfaith.com/images/sv.jpg


----------



## Mitchifer (Dec 14, 2002)

Heya Folks,


         Whoa...see what happens when I can't post for a while...chaos  (grr...stupid finals).  Anyway, CS's idea of advancing levels after missions sounds like a good idea, because I'm not really for making my character all over again.  

            Regards,
                    Mitchifer


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 14, 2002)

If it comes out where someone needs to be dropped from the metabot, just tell me, I really don't care one way or another if I"m in or out.  I'll just revise my 'mech slightly


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2002)

I sent Jarval the preliminary mission briefing. I'm not done with this one yet...

Just informing


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

CS, isn't Feisty dog the co-ordinator for this one?  Since he's away, who're you gonna give the briefing too?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

I think your confused. I'm not done with this briefing yet, and when I am, it will be emailed to festy. It's a word document with a map, and maybe some other figures or stats, but it's rather simple.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm back for about a week, intermittent access though. Anyway I'm glad to be online while I can . With luck I'll have decent access in a week or so.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry I haven't posted my char yet, but I have many many things to discuss with CS, Festy and Sollir about it. I'll post it as soon as I find them in chat


----------

